# Big Banyan Tree: Natural wonder of Bangalore



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

The big Banyan Tree is just a 90 minute drive away from Bangalore. It is spread over 5 acres and is nearly 400 years old. 


(Taken by me)

It is believed that the Big Banyan Tree symbolizes the holy trinity of Hindu Gods. The root, stem and branches represent Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva respectively. The Banyan Tree has its place in Buddhism as well as Lord Buddha attained his enlightenment under one.


(Taken by me)

While talking about the Big Banyan Tree, it will be of interest to look at the etymology of the word “Banyan”. The tree got its name from “Banias” or Indian traders who relaxed under its shade and displayed their wares! From 17th century onwards English writers began to refer to the tree as Banyan Tree. Daniel Defoe featured it in his 1719 novel where Robinson Crusoe made his home in a Banyan Tree, as those with a good memory will recall from their school days!


(Taken by me)

You can also visit a temple of Lord Munisvara inside the Big Banyan Tree complex. Interestingly, this shrine was placed after the main trunk collapsed a few years ago.



Mukti Naga Temple is another interesting place to visit on your way back from the Big Banyan Tree. The temple houses a giant idol of Lord Subramania in Serpent form. If you have an unfilled wish, all you need to do is to make 9 rounds around the ant hill and a legend promises its fulfillment in 90 days time!


(Taken by me)

Reaching there:
Take the Mysore Road and take a deviation to the right at Kumbalagod junction soon after Kengeri. The Big banyan Tree will be 7 kms down the road. 

Or take Magadi Road and turn left when you see the board for Big Banyan Tree located between Tavarekere and Chennenahalli. Carry on for 6 kms and you will find the Big Banyan Tree.

Taking a walk alongside the labyrinth of roots and relaxing in the cool shade is a welcomed break from the chaos of urban Bangalore!


----------



## him069 (Nov 26, 2011)

You do not need expensive software or a new camera nfl shop jerseys to keep an eye on things discount nfl jerseys at home. If you are looking after your dog, or trying to catch the thieves cheap nfl jerseys in the act, you can assemble a home security camera and your computer web standards.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!..thanks for posting...:cheers:


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

is it endemic tree in Bangalore or we can see it everywhere in India?


----------



## travelagents (Nov 30, 2011)

you can see these type of tree in everywhere in Indian.these tree must be 50 or more years old.


----------

